# scents and colors



## Blackmondie

Wondering what is used for scents and colours in QD's, glass cleaners,... that don't do any harm to the paint...


----------



## Otto

Seeing as some of them are water based it is likely food colouring type dye is used. I would guess the same goes for the scent

If it's a water based product then they should work is my thinking.


----------



## Blackmondie

Will have a look at those. Didn't think anout them. Thanks


----------



## cipriani

Have you tried liquid candle dye?


----------



## Otto

cipriani said:


> Have you tried liquid candle dye?


Liquid candle dye tends to be oil based so that it can mix with the waxes of the candle so wouldn't really be suitable in this case.


----------



## cipriani

Otto said:


> Liquid candle dye tends to be oil based so that it can mix with the waxes of the candle so wouldn't really be suitable in this case.


Using hot water and an emulsifier can make them work


----------

